# Spotting



## JeniWren (Jan 11, 2005)

I am sure there is no need to worry but I just wanted to check.  I am on day 14 of d-regging using Synarel and this morning I have lost a little bit of blood - brown in colour.  Is this normal?  I also feel a little bit bloated (although I suffer with IBS so this is a normal thing for me!).

Can you put my mind at rest?  

Thanks
JeniWren


----------



## tinkerbelle (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi Jeni
I bled on and off for most of my D/R.I was told by Dr this was ok as the body was getting rid of any lining left from your LMP and getting your womb ready for your stimms.Also brown blood normally means old blood
hope this makes sense
tricia


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Fine to bleed when on down reg drugs.


----------

